

The Tyranny of Dating Choice - blizkreeg
http://www.salon.com/life/coupling/index.html?story=/mwt/broadsheet/2010/04/14/tyranny_of_dating_choice

======
puredemo
If you're with anyone you don't want to be with you're doing it wrong.

